

GrooveShark AMA on Reddit - biggitybones
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/c2udg/iama_grooveshark_developer_ama/

======
mikeknoop
The Reddit comment thread has a few insights, but everything seems largely
skeptical. What are the legal ramifications, if any, of using Grooveshark?

~~~
iamdave
None.

They struck a deal with EMI very early in the game and the other labels
followed suit.

Source:
[http://www.thetechherald.com/article.php/200943/4665/Grooves...](http://www.thetechherald.com/article.php/200943/4665/Grooveshark-
and-EMI-join-forces-in-streaming-deal)

~~~
whopa
Where's the source for the other labels doing a deal? The source you linked
only talks about EMI, and a cursory glance around the web doesn't find
anything to corroborate other labels doing any deals.

~~~
alextgordon
From the AMA:

    
    
        As far as I understand, basically the same way YouTube and
        Vimeo are: DMCA safe harbor laws, plus paying streaming
        royalty boards etc. We're also trying to get direct deals
        with all the majors too, but those negotiations take a looong
        time. It was a couple years just to get EMI signed.
    

So it looks like they only have an EMI deal right now but other labels are in
progress.

~~~
whopa
So the legal ramifications of using GrooveShark are still unknown for the most
part, contrary to what iamdave said.

------
CoryMathews
I'm glad to see such a good service finally start to get all the recognition
it deserves. I switched to grooveshark from pandora about a year ago and have
not looked back. By far the best music service available.

------
physcab
Yes, there are a few of us sharks lurking around here on the interwebs...

